
Xerox ending hostile takeover bid of HP - bleair
https://www.wsj.com/articles/xerox-to-end-hostile-takeover-bid-for-hp-11585684800
======
orionblastar
Story is paywalled. Anyone got an alternitive link?

~~~
salawat
morningstar.com reprints just about everything in WSJ as f far as I can tell.

[https://www.morningstar.com/news/dow-
jones/2020033114017/xer...](https://www.morningstar.com/news/dow-
jones/2020033114017/xerox-to-end-hostile-takeover-bid-for-hp)

There's a Lucifer's syndication joke in there somewhere. I'm just a bit too
tired to tease it out.

